# Monitoring multiple servers?



## MaxFrost (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi I have 3 servers with 2 different hosting companies. Is it possible to monitor them from one place? I already have uptime monitoring in one place but I mean things like processor load memory and hard drive space from one place,


----------



## Robert (Apr 17, 2015)

Sounds like *observium *would be a great option for you.


----------



## Nett (Apr 17, 2015)

SaaS:

NodeQuery

Nixstats

Self Hosted:

Observium

Munin


----------



## MaxFrost (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow thanks for the fast response. I will look at them!


----------



## httpzoom (Apr 20, 2015)

Zabbix? but you will probably need someone to host it


----------



## nixstats (Apr 20, 2015)

MaxFrost said:


> Wow thanks for the fast response. I will look at them!


If you give nixstats a try you can use the invite code VPSBOARD, let me know if it works for you or if you need any help with it


----------



## tonyg (Apr 21, 2015)

For no frills but excellent functionality try xymon.


----------

